
Cat infected with Covid-19 from owner in Belgium - kungfudoi
https://www.livescience.com/cat-infected-covid-19-from-owner.html
======
gentleman11
> the government's FPS Public Health, Food Chain Safety and Environment
> announced March 27

They don’t provide a link to an original announcement and I can’t find
anything on google

------
nate_meurer
Completely worthless story. No evidence whatsoever is given or referenced.
It's equivalent to a facebook rumor.

